# Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)



## ShimanoUser (6. Juni 2009)

Hai Leute,
Ich hab erst vor gut 2-3 Monaten angefangen zu Angeln und hab in der Zeit viel gelehrnt. Nur ich hab da ein kleines problem. Ich kann mich nie entscheiden welche Montage ich benutze...#q..

Naja das ist entstanden weil ich auf grundmontage mit einem Vorfach (geflochtene Sehne und Karpfenhaken Größe 10 60gbirnenblei [in der mitte des kanals])3 mal eine große Bleie(Brasse) gefangen hab und mit der Pose (in der mitte des kanals) nicht einen biss hatte geschweige einen Fang.
Doch seit 2 Wochen nehm ich die pose und angle ca. 2 m vom Ufer entfernt und fange alle halbe minute einen kleinen bis mittelgroßen barsch. 
Bis jetzt hab ich alle fische mit mistwürmern gefangen....
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen und erklärn wie ich mal andere fische fangen könnte und welche montagen ich benutzen kann und so weiter????

Weil auf Brassesn und Barsche hab ich echt keine Lust mehr..


Danke im Vorraus|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

Moin hast du schon ein angelschein? da wird dir viel erklärt über ruten montagen etc....also man kann sonst noch mit kunstködern angeln auf hecht und Zander etwa mit gummifische(shads) oder Blinker,spinner,zocker usw.....|rolleyesder grund das du mit pose nur barsche fängst und mit grundmontage brassen ist ganz einfach:Brassen sind bodenfische und fressen auch meist nur in der eben sie haben ein oberständiges maul hat auch zb karpfen falls du noch kein angelschein haben solltest emphele ich dir das 1.schwarzfischen wird starflich verfolgt 2. man lernt viel über fisch gewässer und geärte kennen....#6


----------



## HIHO (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

Die entscheidung welche Montage du benutzt liegt bei dir. Wenn du aber andere Montagen benutzen willst dann kann ich dir empfehlen mal ne Zeitschrift zu kaufen dort sind gute Montagen drin. 

Ich zum Beispiel geh auf Grund mit Pose, weil ich bei mir es so einstellen kann das ich es per Pose erkennen kann.

Wenn du in Brandenburg angeln solltest und keinen Schein hast darfst du nur auf Friedfisch gehen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*



HIHO schrieb:


> Wenn du in Brandenburg angeln solltest und keinen Schein hast darfst du nur auf Friedfisch gehen.




wo steht den das geschrieben???|kopfkrat so ein schwachsinn wer kein angelschein hat darf halt nicht angeln!egal welche fischart!!sonst bräuchten also die friedfischangler kein angelschein?ziemlich unglaubwürdig


----------



## Stewitec (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

ist aber so  

man darf in brandenburg tatsächich ohne schein auf friedfisch gehen, eine karte brauchst aber trotzdem


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

ihr habt aber komische gesetze in brandenburg|supergri


----------



## ShimanoUser (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

Danke euch


----------



## ShimanoUser (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pose oder Grundmontage im Kanal(Havel)*

Naja friedfischshcein hab ich ja^^


----------

